# Never trust a SatNav.



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

North, South, East or West?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

As I suffer from vertigo, that really made me dizzy, I daren't enlarge it 8O 

tony


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

I am with you there Tony. Don't kn ow how they can stand on a ledge like that and look down never mind getting up there in the first place.

Waz


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Vertigo and Stupidity together.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Some more SatNav problems.

Note the number plate on the van.


----------

